# Man with invasive snakehead fish fined $2Gs



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/05/02/man-with-invasive-snakehead-fish-fined-2gs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

He got off light.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll never understand the attraction for these fish. Leave them where they belong. Should have cost him more than that.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

$20k sounds more right to me, $2k is just too light.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

they taste great


----------

